# To express 'hope'



## coffee99

안녕 하세요.

저는 한국어를 배우고있는데 조금 어려와요!!

I would like to know if the sentences below make sense, and what the difference between them is. I want to say something like: "I hope you have fun travelling" or "I hope you have a good trip"

언니는 재미있게 여행 하면 좋겠어요.

언니는 재미있게 여행 하길 바래요.

언니는 여행 할 때 재미있으면 좋겠어요.

I hope my sentences aren't too confusing!!

고맙습니다!!


----------



## Freeflight

They all make sense but somewhat un-natural, like speaking Korean using Japanese grammar @.@
Okay, here's more translations, you can pick one of them.
재미있게 여행하세요.
즐거운 여행 하시길 바래요.
즐거운 여행 되길 바래요.
여행 잘 다녀오세요.
(They're all like 'have a good trip.')
You're talking to an older woman, right? Just to make sure if you're using '언니' correctly.


----------



## coffee99

Thanks so much! I'm talking to a female friend who's a few years older than me 

Is '좋겠어요' not really used to say 'hope' in normal speech then?

So, just for example, is:
언니는 좋은 대학교에서 공부 하시길 바래요
more natural than:
언니는 좋은 대학교에서 공부 하면 좋겠어요
??
(I hope you study at a good university)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Freeflight

coffee99 said:


> Thanks so much! I'm talking to a female friend who's a few years older than me
> 
> Is '좋겠어요' not really used to say 'hope' in normal speech then?
> 
> So, just for example, is:
> 언니는 좋은 대학교에서 공부 하시길 바래요
> more natural than:
> 언니는 좋은 대학교에서 공부 하면 좋겠어요
> ??
> (I hope you study at a good university)
> 
> Thanks for your help



Oh, not really, you can still use '좋겠어요.'. It's not about '좋겠어요' or '바래요'.
I was saying the sentence sounds like too strict to the grammar. It really sounds like a Japanese speaking Korean, literally(no offence to Japanese people, I love them!).

Maybe someone can come with a better explanation.

My thoughts are like this : 
You can skip '는' and use ',' so that is; '언니, 좋은 대학교에서 공부하길 바래요.' (of course, you can still use '좋겠어요')
*OR*
​skip the whole '언니는', the subject part.
'좋은 대학교에서 공부하길 바래요.'
'좋은 대학교에서 공부하면 좋겠어요.'
so that sounds more like a native Korean @.@ 

By the way,
If she's still in high school or prepare for '수능' which is like SAT, then it would make more sense if you say '수능 잘 보시길 바래요.' or '수능 잘 보시면 좋겠어요.' or '수능 잘 보시길 바랄게요.'
or simply say '수능대박'
which mean 'I hope you get good marks for the exam.'

Just to remind, your sentences all make sense, so no need to worry about them!


----------



## coffee99

정말 고맙습니다 

Glad to hear the grammar is correct too


----------

